# Bamboo Reef Sharks info



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

OOooh man the more I think about it the more I want one....I figure when my basement is finished in the summer it's gonna be pretty bare down there so I figured I'm getting 100+gallon tank make it salty and get a bamboo reef shark and maybe something else.

But I need to know care info and stuff.

BTW is this setup good for a bamboo reef shark?

Hot setup but not sure if its enough

And I need a tank where it can live for life.

Oh and I heard I can't use a heater cause of the metal so what do I use?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just bid on it









j/k

nice but i dont thnk it will ship well. is it near your house or something becuase if it is in maryland then i have my self a new tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that awesome setup
hope the bid stays low


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wouldnt glass heaters be the solution to the metl thing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dont forget striped bamboo reef sharks get

1 meter = 3.2808399 feet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

If it gets 3 feet long then your going to need a 500g tank cuz a 180g certainly wont cut it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sh*t

I read somewhere that a bamboo shark grows accordingly to its surrounding and not like stunted growth

like they can go from 1 to 5 feet......depending on the area they are given to grow and their makeup wont allow them to outgrow or something it was some weird stuff lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> sh*t
> 
> I read somewhere that a bamboo shark grows accordingly to its surrounding and not like stunted growth
> 
> like they can go from 1 to 5 feet......depending on the area they are given to grow and their makeup wont allow them to outgrow or something it was some weird stuff lol


interesting
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/sharkcare...bambooshark.htm

mind you, that is the only bamboo shark reference i have come upon that claims this, every other one i have seen merely states they get 3-4 feet long


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thats the site!!

so what do you think should I try it in the summer??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Thats the site!!
> 
> so what do you think should I try it in the summer??


no. I would take the word of 10 other sources instead of ruling them out in favor of one source. 'Get something else' would be my suggestion.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah I guess youre right...







I want a shark!









Hmm maybe a breeding pair of FH's


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

get use to it crazyklown

i get that all of the time :laugh:


----------

